# Ahoy Raiders



## Gunz (Aug 31, 2018)

Lt. Col Evans Carlson--the man who started it all-- on Guadalcanal, 2nd Marine Raider Bn. (He earned his first Navy Cross in Nicaragua.) Stock footage, no sound, but interesting nonetheless. Gung Ho


----------



## Lake Shore: 354 (Oct 11, 2018)

Im a huge fan of the Raiders of WWII; I got a book on Marine Corp history and mentions the 1st Raider battalions amphibious assault on Tulagi, and of 2nd Raider battalions incursion on the Gilbert island region. cool stuff


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 11, 2018)

@Ocoka This might be a deployment story, but I heard he ate pickled horseshoes for breakfast. Thanks for sharing this very interesting footage.


----------



## Lake Shore: 354 (Oct 12, 2018)

Speaking of which, does M.C.S.O.C.O.M still exist or did that disband after the M.A.R.S.O.C was created in 2006?


----------



## Gunz (Oct 12, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Lake Shore: 354 (Oct 13, 2018)

So then what became of the Marine of M.C.S.O.C.O.M?


----------



## digrar (Oct 13, 2018)

> Deactivation On 7 February 2006, nearly one year to the day after Secretary Rumsfeld’s memorandum, Det One got the official word on its fate. Captain Daniel B. Sheehan III forwarded a message to the author with the comment, “There you have it. The fat lady sang.” Attached to his e-mail was the full text of Marine Corps Bulletin 5400, dated 6 February 2006. It directed the deactivation of MCSOCom Detachment no later than 1 April 2006 and laid out the subordinate tasks in detail. The manpower structure that was shuffled to create the billets for the detachment would be reshuffled to return each of the slots to the 42 commands from which they had come.



http://www.forcerecon.com/Det One Boards_Det One.pdf


----------

